# Probador de Transistores



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

He encontrado en internet una amplicacion con el integrado 555

Pero no se para que tipo de transistores es, si es para los PnP, nPn, o las dos tipos.

Tampoco entiendo muy bien la epxlicacion de funcionamiento de los led. Lo unico que he entendido es que si no hay transistor colocado los leds parpadean 1 si, otro no, y al reves.

Lo demas no lo entiendo bien, creo que si el led esta bien un led parpadea, y pone despues que si esta abierto tambien parpadea un led. Hay ya me lio. Y si esta en corcocircuito el transistor, no encienden los leds.

¿Si un transistor esta abierto o en corto queire decir que esta roto verdad?

¿De cuantos Homios son las resistencias que pone 220R? Esa "R" no se que quiere decir

Imagen del circuito:  (Decidme si no se ve la imagen para subirla a un host distinto)







Pagina web del proyecto (Esta en ingles): http://www.555-timer-circuits.com/transistor-tester.html
Pagina web del proyecto (La de antes pero traducida con el traductor de google ): http://translate.google.es/translat...555-timer-circuits.com/transistor-tester.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2011)

Si un transistor bueno es colocado , un solo led parpadeará indicando si es PNP o NPN.

Si el transistor está abierto los dos parpadearán y si está en corto , ninguno.

220R = 220 Ohms


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

Fijate aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/instrumentacion-basica-taller-aficionado-electronico-19782/index4.html en el post 74 sirve para probar incluso en circuito sin sacarlos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/instrumentacion-basica-taller-aficionado-electronico-19782/index4.html en el post 74 sirve para probar incluso en circuito sin sacarlos



¿Lo dices por lo de que el circuito que viene en el post 74  se le pone uasn pinzas para medir el transistor de fuera? O que ¿el del post 74 sirve para medirlo estando soldados en la placa?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si un transistor bueno es colocado , un solo led parpadeará indicando si es PNP o NPN.
> 
> Si el transistor está abierto los dos parpadearán y si está en corto , ninguno.
> 
> 220R = 220 Ohms



Si es PnP se enciende el led correspondiente, y si es nPn se enciende el otro led ¿no?

¿Y si no coloco transistor parpeda uno si el otro no, y al contrario?

La coenxion que esta debajo del 9v que no pone nada es el ground ¿no?
¿Puedo usar una pila de 9v o la consumiría muy rapido?
¿10u son 10 micro faradios o 10 faradios?


El simulador no me enciende ningun led con ningun transistor ni nada. O el simulador no vale nada o el circuito no vale.

Os dejo la imagen del simulador con el circuito. O he echo algo mal o el simulador es malo


http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/2479/nofunciona.png


----------



## Pelelalo (Ago 23, 2011)

Juer user, lo he intentao con ISIS pero no me permite simularlo. Me da un error y para un novato en este programa es más de lo que puedo.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Juer user, lo he intentao con ISIS pero no me permite simularlo. Me da un error y para un novato en este programa es más de lo que puedo.



Si da fallo con todo los progamas parece que ese circuito no funcione ¿no?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

Arma el que te dije ese anda de una hace mil años que lo diseñaron y hace mil años que funciona correctametne si se lo arma correctametne.


Ojo con el tema simuladores, primero para simular hay que dominar tanto la electrónica como al mismo programa si no las conclusiones pueden ser totalmente erróneas, para un principiate es mucho mejor armar en una protoboard

Y repito el esquema del post 74 funciona correctamente si no te equivocas al armarlo, yo tengo uno que me regalaron hace 27 años armadado en una caja plástica de tarjetas personales los led parecian ojos y la llave de encendio la nariz, la plaqueta estaba echa a mano con un fibron y todavia funciona


----------



## moises95 (Feb 23, 2012)

Aquí encontré un comprobador muy simple: 






Y aqui las instrucciones: 
http://ramon-electronica.blogspot.com/2010/12/se-presenta-un-sencillo-probador-de.html

Tambien comprueba Diodos

Aún no lo he probado, perolo simularé haber que hace.


----------



## djataru (Oct 26, 2015)

Hola a todos, yo monte ese mismo circuito, el del 555 y si me funciona perfecto, me ayudo con varios transistores que tenia dudosos por ahi guardados


----------



## The Rookie (Oct 26, 2015)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High...ransistor-Tester-LCD-Display/32362516075.html


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2015)

Interesante, pero ese solo comprueba en el zócalo, el que se propuso en este hilo, aparte de ser mucho más  económico permite comprobarlo sin desoldar en el mismo circuito.
Habria que ver quien lo ha comprado y ver si el precio se justifica en función del rendimiento real
Para muchos puede ser útil, pero para el que quiere comprobar antes de desoldar el propuesto es mejor muy barato y simple de implementar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2020)

Bue....en la ultima limpieza del mueble que comenté hace unos días, aparecieron varias cosas, entre ellas un pequeño PCB medio destruido que según  la Sra. Zoidberg había sido un probador de transistores que armó en sus épocas de Universidad.
Lo unico que había del probador era el PCB con un código LX428 que no era de Aries ni ningún conocido, así que no tenía el circuito ni el valor de los componentes para armarlo y ver que hacía.
Buscando un poco en la web apareció el circuito con el mismo código que venía en una vieja revista Nuova Eletronica de no se que año (lo que demuestra que no era un diseño argentino como dice en el PCB), así que hice un pdf con la página web y se los dejo acá junto a un par de fotos de la plaqueta por si alguien quiere replicar el impreso en algún paquete de software, aunque en el pdf también hay otra versión.
Cuando lo arme y pruebe les comento que tal, por que ahora estoy buscando componentes del cajón de los recuerdos para armarlo (es muyyy barato).

*PD:* En el pdf también está la lista de materiales, pero no he comprobado si se corresponden con los números del PCB que yo tengo o hay que ir siguiendo el circuito y rastreando los componentes.

*PD2:* Acá les dejo la traducción de la página de donde saqué el pdf...y dice que los prueba "en circuito" lo cual me motiva un poco más para armarlo. Google Traductor

*PD3: *Estoy comparando el circuito del PCB con el del pdf y asociando resistencias y capacitores. Hay un par cambiados de referencia y la R4 del PCB no está conectada ni similar al circuito del archivo. C3 y C4 no existen en el PCB...aunque pueden obviarse todo el mundo los pone.


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg, ese circuito es el primero que arme en mi vida. De eso hace ya mas de 20 años.  Así que no se rían de la placa, igual no hay mucho de que reírse porque no pienso mostrar como es el lado de las pistas Jajaja, echas con Logotyp.

Ahí esta en castellano la explicación del circuito, hay que hacer un poco de esfuerzo porque la fotocopia esta cortada pero se entiende perfecto, de echo el circuito en si es extremadamente sencillo, un 555 como oscilador, el otro se usa simplemente como inversor del estado del primero.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2020)

Gracias por el "datasheet" (ya me lo descargué)   !!! Este es mas parecido al del PCB que tengo (en cuanto a mi R4 que acá es la R6) que el de la revista italiana, pero las referencias a los componentes también son diferentes y tengo que volver a revisar el PCB y tu esquema para ajustar las numeraciones.

Pregunta: te funcionó el probador?? Lo ensayaste con transistores sin quitarlos del circuito??


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 31, 2020)

De echo lo use un par de veces cuando lo arme pero después quedo como recuerdo. El circuito funciona bien pero he usado mas el tester para medir los transistores que este circuito. Lo malo con el tester es cuando hay resistencias de por medio, por ejemplo entre base y emisor; pero para una medición rápida sirve, sino a desoldar.

Como la mayoría de los transistores están en conmutación, al menos de los que me tope para reparar, también se pueden medir con el circuito andado y midiendo que hacen; ¿ hay 0,7 entre B-E ?, ¿ El colector baja a 0 o sube a VCC ?. Obvio que si están siendo manejados en frecuencia es mejor medirlos con un osciloscopio, el tester dará una tensión proporcional al ciclo de trabajo.

También habría que tener cuidado en donde se conecta este circuito si se hace mediciones sin sacar el transistor, funciona a 9v, no sea que le llegue eso a un circuito que anda en 5 o 3.3v.

En el único caso que me hubiera servido este probador fue con un diodo, el único componente embrujado que me tope hasta ahora. Con el tester media bien, tanto en el circuito como afuera, pero apenas pasaba mas corriente se ponía en huelga. Fue un caso de te reemplazo porque sos el mas y quizás único sospechoso aun cuando no hay pruebas.

Hay que tener en cuenta también que este circuito no es como el probador de componentes echo con el AVR al cual se le puede conectar el transistor en cualquier lado. En este circuito, en cambio, hay que respetar las conexiones.

Tampoco hace falta los 2 NE555, se puede hacer el mismo circuito con un solo CD40106 y 3 LEDs. Hice el esquema hace tiempo, tendría que buscar si lo encuentro, igual es fácil rehacerlo, aunque jamas lo arme, quedo entre los 1000 y 1 circuitos que algún ida...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2020)

Nonono...me refería a probarlos "en el circuito" pero sin alimentación. Si funciona así sería util por que zafo de desoldarlos, pero es solo una medida Si-No, anda-no anda y no mucho mas...pero como ya está el PCB, te preguntaba para ver si lo armaba o lo volvía al averno.


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 31, 2020)

Imagina el siguiente circuito. La placa no esta alimentada y se conecta el probador de transistores para probar ese transistor.



Si el terminal de base del probador se conecta mal y se conecta al emisor del transistor y el terminal de emisor del probador se conecta al colector del transistor vas a tener unos 7V pasando por la resistencia de 220 del probador y el diodo interno del micro de ahí derecho al terminal de alimentación. Eso en una polaridad, cuando el probador cambie de polaridad el diodo de protección inferior queda alimentado por 7v y la resistencia de 220. Suponiendo una salida de 7v seria una corriente de 30mA sobre ese pobre diodo.

¿ Se puede usar para medir transistores sin sacarlos ?, si se sabe que se esta haciendo, si.
¿ Es 100% seguro ? no.

Pero como siempre puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si el terminal de base del probador se conecta mal y se conecta al emisor del transistor y el terminal de emisor del probador se conecta al colector del transistor vas a tener unos 7V pasando por la resistencia de 220 del probador y el diodo interno del micro de ahí derecho al terminal de alimentación. Eso en una polaridad, cuando el probador cambie de polaridad el diodo de protección inferior queda alimentado por 7v y la resistencia de 220.


Si..pero no...pero parecido, por que están las resistencias internas del probador que limitan la corriente, y en la base en particular tenés 1K2 en total. El tema es que vos has puesto la pata de un micro...y cuando salió esto los micros existían ...pero bastante pocos habían. El peligro existe, sobre todo si metés un micro al medio y peor si es uno que labura con 3.3V, pero para circuitos solo con transistores por ahí vale la pena.
Lo voy a probar y te cuento...


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 31, 2020)

Lamentablemente, en el ejemplo que expuse, solo esta una resistencia de 220 Ohm como limitación. Si ves el circuito que puse del pin 3 del 555 de la izquierda pasa por R3 (220 Ohm) directo al terminal base. La salida del 555 de la derecha no tiene limitación, va directo al terminal Emisor.

Pero si, el ejemplo que elegí es adrede y es el primero que se me ocurrió que puede demostrar que no es 100% fiable usar el probador a menos que se este seguro de lo que se hace.

Mas que nada es para el que no sepa mucho de electrónica y haga el probador sepa que si se conecta mal puede llegar a dañar algo y no se confíe en que porque sirva para medir sin remover el transistor es seguro hacerlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> La salida del 555 de la derecha no tiene limitación, va directo al terminal Emisor.


Por eso me gusta mas el circuito italiano, que tiene 820 ohms en serie con el terminal del emisor o lo que sea que conectés ahí. Y es fácil convertir mi PCB al italiano.


----------



## dmc (Oct 31, 2020)

Les colaboro con un pdf con el pcb por si alguien lo quiere realizar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2020)

Finalmente terminé de montar la plaquetita del probador, pero ajusté el sistema al modelo de la revista italiana por que me parecía mas seguro para pruebas en circuito (tuve que poner un puente y soldar una resistencia por el lado del cobre). No he probado nada en circuito aún, pero funciona perfectamente en las pruebas de componentes individuales.
Les dejo un par de fotos...


arriba la derecha se vé la resistencia de 330 ohms entre Base y Emisor del DUT.

*PD: *No tenía dos LEDs verdes iguales


----------



## Sal Reyes (Dic 24, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg, ese circuito es el primero que arme en mi vida. De eso hace ya mas de 20 años.  Así que no se rían de la placa, igual no hay mucho de que reírse porque no pienso mostrar como es el lado de las pistas Jajaja, echas con Logotyp.
> 
> Ahí esta en castellano la explicación del circuito, hay que hacer un poco de esfuerzo porque la fotocopia esta cortada pero se entiende perfecto, de echo el circuito en si es extremadamente sencillo, un 555 como oscilador, el otro se usa simplemente como inversor del estado del primero.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256758Ver el archivo adjunto 256759


¿No representaba un problema el tener el cableado trenzado? Lo digo por la capacitancia que pudiera generarse entre las terminales, saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 24, 2020)

Sal Reyes dijo:


> ¿No representaba un problema el tener el cableado trenzado? Lo digo por la capacitancia que pudiera generarse entre las terminales, saludos.


¿ A un Hertz que es mas o menos la frecuencia en la que anda el circuito ? Estamos hablando de un par de pF de capacitancia generada por el cable.


----------

